# American Idol "Episode #530" 5/2/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

They are doing Top 40 songs from the year they were born. Should be interesting..

Elliot - 1-866-IDOLS-01 and 1-866-IDOLS-06- On Broadway (George Benson) and Home (Micheal Buble). Song 1 was blah for me. Song 2 was much better.

Paris - 1-866-IDOLS-02 and 1-866-IDOLS-07- Kiss (Prince) and Without You (Mary J. Blige)
Song 1 was pretty good.. Simon thought it was screechy and annoying. Song 2 was decent but not my kind of tunes.

Chris - 1-866-IDOLS-03 and 1-866-IDOLS-08- Renegade (Styx) and "I Dare You" (Shinedown)
I really liked song 1 a lot by Chris. Voice got a little shrill on song 2.

Katharine - 1-866-IDOLS-04 and 1-866-IDOLS-09- Against All Odds (Phil Collins) and Black Horse and Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall) not the greatest on song 1 but she is still my favorite. Much much better on song 2 that's why I vote Katharine every week!

Taylor - 1-866-IDOLS-05 and 1-866-IDOLS-10- Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry) and Something (Beatles - George Harrison wrote this one) I thought he did okay on song 1 but the dancing was really distracting! Not spectacular on song 2 but okay.


*song info credited to debtoine*


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Thoughts after round 1 - 

Chris. Easily the best, by a mile and a half.

Worst? Katharine, she was SO far off pitch on that song it's not even funny. However, Paris and Taylor weren't much better.

Elliot was comfortably in second... it was a safe performance, but that's what worked during this round.

Simon was right every time around... well, at least he was right after he corrected himself on his opinion of Katharine's performance. (I was really confused after his first opinion too.. he did say "This was one of your best performances.")


----------



## AboundingJoy (Jul 27, 2004)

Wouldn't it be ironic if Elliott got kicked off singing "I'm coming back home?"


----------



## AboundingJoy (Jul 27, 2004)

Ah, Simon beat me to the punch


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Just want to be the first to congratulate Chris on winning American Idol '06!

No-one comes close to this guy!


Oh, and goodbye to Paris (or maybe Elliot).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Thoughts after round 2:

Elliot - comfortably safe, again. That song wasn't exactly something to make me jump up and down for joy, and it wasn't anything memorable either. And the only thing that is possibly more dangerous than a bad performance is a forgettable performance.

Paris - Better than her first performance, but I'm becoming more convinced week after week that the only thing she can really sell is the old jazz performances. I'm also rather convinced that she doesn't even listen to the judges anymore, if she ever did. When Ryan asked her why she was thanking the judges, she couldn't even answer, her reaction was "Why not, they said good things... didn't they?"

Chris - Not nearly as good as his first performance. Oversang the song, and added too much unnatural vibrato. He really needs to pace himself in the performances that don't matter, and/or learn how to deal with excessive singing, because they were right, his voice was way overworked.

Katharine - Ow. Again, not good. Nothing really redeeming about this at all. Sitting on the floor was just was just weird as heck for me, the background singers were HORRID, and she was just OK at vocals at best. Also, not the right song for her at all. (First time I disagree with Simon.)

Taylor - Erk. Bad song choice, IMHO - it makes him seem even older than he is, and it was glaring in comparison to everyone else. It wasn't a song that really showed off any vocal skills that he may or may not have at this point in the competition. To use a Simon-like critique, I could hear that sort of a performance at a run of the mill talent show.


Overall for the night?

Best - Chris
Close second - Elliot
Middle - Paris (redeemed a bit by her second song)
Almost worst - Taylor
Easily worst - Katharine

Edit - Oh, and bottom two tomorrow night? Paris and Taylor, with Paris going home.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Gonna go down to Chris and Katherine. Interestingly, I thought Katherine was the best overall tonite. And in some way I am surprised that Taylor is still there. My guess, Elliot goes home tomorrow night.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

HomieG said:


> Gonna go down to Chris and Katherine. Interestingly, I thought Katherine was the best overall tonite. And in some way I am surprised that Taylor is still there. My guess, Elliot goes home tomorrow night.


  

Wow. Were you watching the same episode I was?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Were you watching the same episode I was?


Yup. Heck, I'm and Elliot fan, and I thought he was waaaay off-key on his 2nd tune tonite.

But you know what, one thing is for sure. Only one will be this seasons winning AI.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

So are they not even making the kids stick to the stupid categories they come up with? 

Paris: born in 1988
Kiss: released and charted in 1986


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

David Platt said:


> So are they not even making the kids stick to the stupid categories they come up with?
> 
> Paris: born in 1988
> Kiss: released and charted in 1986


Er, The Art of Noise Feat. Tom Jones did a cover of Kiss that was released in 1988.

Edit: http://www.discogs.com/release/84618


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Final two will be Chris and Katherine.

But 15 years from now, the person who will have the biggest career will be Paris -- at least on the R&B charts, if not on the pop charts.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Final two will be Chris and Katherine.
> 
> But 15 years from now, the person who will have the biggest career will be Paris -- at least on the R&B charts, if not on the pop charts.


Not a chance. She's just not that good.


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

Huge Katherine fan...that was a baaaaad night. I sure hope she gets through tomorrow...I suspect she will, but it won't be a slam dunk.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think it will be Paris that goes home but don't quote me on that.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

This is the first time I did not like something Chris sang. I am a huge fan of his (just ask firerose), but his version of "I Dare You" was not very good. It was screechy. It really sounded like his voice is overworked and thats something he going to need to look out in the future. His voice issues kinda reminds me of Jon Bon Jovi. I saw on Behind the Music (I think) that in the early 90's he started having major voice problems and this caused him not to be able to sing higher notes. If you listen to him sing some of their older songs like "Livin on a Prayer" now, you will notice he no longer sings the higher notes, he bumps them down an octave. Unfortunately, I can kind of see the same thing happening with Chris unless someone teaches hims to stop singing from his throat.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Oddly enough, sptnut, Chris's first song was probably the first time I've really enjoyed hearing him sing.

Taylor is still my favorite, and loved his second song. Hopefully Paris leaves tomorrow.

-Rose


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Not a chance. She's just not that good.


You have different opinions and tastes than most people.

If I recall correctly, you hated hated hated Fantasia throughout her year, and couldn't understand why she kept going through.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> You have different opinions and tastes than most people.
> 
> If I recall correctly, you hated hated hated Fantasia throughout her year, and couldn't understand why she kept going through.


I did, but I don't see how the latter comments follows from, or relates to, the former.

Paris has been bottom 3 and bottom 2 several times now, and has received uniformly "meh" comments except for when she goes back to do the jazzy-bluesy numbers that she did EXTREMELY well back at the tryout phase. Comments on both this board and TWoP reflect the opinion that she's just not all that good.

I'm not sure if I should be offended by the comment (and I mean that truly - I'm rather baffled as to whether I should be or not). The way I'm reading it - and getting offended by it - is that you make it sound like my tastes are so off in left field that they're not even able to be compared to those of "most people."


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

General Random Thoughts:

Elliott: Good job on both songs but nothing outstanding. Have to agree with Simon that singing about going home doesn't seem like a wise choice, but I liked that song better.

Paris: I would say that any song by Prince is even harder to sing than any song by just about any other artist, similar to the Queen songs. She did an OK job with Kiss, but it was just cute, nothing more. OTOH, she rocked on Mary J. Blige's song, which is also hard to do! I'd say her best performance since Midnight Train to Georgia. She just doesn't seem to have much of a fan following.

Chris: Made a song by Styx feel modern. EXCELLENT job, even if his style isn't one I normally buy. Second song had problems, but she should be fine.

Katharine: Oh man, the Phil Collins song was just painful! Worst I've heard her sing in the competition and easily the worst performance of the night. She came back the second song (which I'm not familiar with), but singing on the floor for the whole song was weird. 

Taylor: Taylor's been one of my favorites since Day 1, but honestly it's been going downhill. He needs to watch his audition tape and get back to that sound. I'd buy a CD of that in a second. This "wedding singer" stuff is getting old, even if his paisley shirt was cool.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I did, but I don't see how the latter comments follows from, or relates to, the former.
> 
> Paris has been bottom 3 and bottom 2 several times now, and has received uniformly "meh" comments except for when she goes back to do the jazzy-bluesy numbers that she did EXTREMELY well back at the tryout phase. Comments on both this board and TWoP reflect the opinion that she's just not all that good.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be offended by the comment (and I mean that truly - I'm rather baffled as to whether I should be or not). The way I'm reading it - and getting offended by it - is that you make it sound like my tastes are so off in left field that they're not even able to be compared to those of "most people."


While I generally did mean it as you interpreted it, I guess I didn't realize it was that offensive. I apologize.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> While I generally did mean it as you interpreted it, I guess I didn't realize it was that offensive. I apologize.


I accept your apology. However, that aside, I'm still a bit baffled what concrete evidence led you to the conclusion that my tastes are that far off in left field compared to "most people."


----------



## maochengster (Mar 16, 2006)

LOVED Katherine's second song. Quite redeaming for her.

Chris first by a mile. 
Katherine redeamed herself into second.
Taylor a very close third.

Elliot & Paris - why are they still in this?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Elliot - Just not good at all. Both songs were just all over the place. You can't sing from the throat up when you have a big and rapid vibrato. Randy called him a tenor when he is really more of well there isn't a voice type to describe it so I will make one up... _Barigoat: Tone of a high baritone, vibrato of a goat._

Paris - Can't take much more of this little oompa loompa. She really needs to see a speech pathologist for her speaking voice and a real singing coach for her singing voice. Diagnosis: _Vocal Schizophrenia+MPD Voice has more whacked out personalities than Sybil_

Chris - First song while kind of a lame tune was still a good performance. Kinda sad to see him fall back into Chris "tribute band" mode after he had shown some signs of stretching during the past few weeks. Second song was horribly screamed. Would you like the number of an otolaryngologist who specializes in repairing nodes now? I know the guy who patched up Julie Andrews after she was butchered by a quack in NY. _Acute Vocal Envy: lacking a true style of his own the singer seeks to reproduce other artists performances._

Katharine -How about another wardrobe malfunction? First song...why? Second song was much better but what the hell was it? And what's with the on bended knees performance. Some last minute ho tips from Kellie P? Katharine just sing naturally, and by naturally I of course mean naked. In addition to nudity sing with your normal tone and vibrato. Don't try to straighten out the tone. You end up singing on the flat side of the note when you do that. When you release your self imposed straight tone to let the vibrato out naturally you are suddenly in tune. It's a jarring technique that is called the _Aladdin Affect_

Taylor -*GET OFF OF MY SCREEN YOU TIRED, PLAYED OUT, WEDDING SINGING HACK!* Hopping around like and idiot having a seizure doesn't make you a singer. It simply distracts us from your utter lack of singing ability that was displayed in your second performance. You can't sustain a note unless you scream it and even then it just sounds like you need to take a dump! _Vocalus Constipatus!_


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Final two will be Chris and Katherine.
> 
> But 15 years from now, the person who will have the biggest career will be Paris -- at least on the R&B charts, if not on the pop charts.


I'll be really curious to see if that will happen, TB. If you listen to what the guest .... what are we calling them, not judges... coaches? had to say, they ALL really pointed to Paris as having an incredible voice. But she doesn't seem to translate to the pop songs very well, as evidenced by her lack of popularity in the actual performance part of this competition.

Frankly, I think it's a maturity issue. Had she waited 4 years or so, it would be a whole different ball game. Her stage presence just needs work.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Katharine really blew on her first song, but the second was really good. I think she'll make it another week. I'm still thinking she and Chris will in the finale.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'll be really curious to see if that will happen, TB. If you listen to what the guest .... what are we calling them, not judges... coaches? had to say, they ALL really pointed to Paris as having an incredible voice. But she doesn't seem to translate to the pop songs very well, as evidenced by her lack of popularity in the actual performance part of this competition.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's a maturity issue. Had she waited 4 years or so, it would be a whole different ball game. Her stage presence just needs work.


I agree on the maturity issue. That will be solved with time.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

LoadStar basically dislikes Katharine, week in and week out. On the other hand, he like Elliot week in and week out. I am the exact opposite... at least we're both consistent! 

Elliot - sucked big time - didn't like either performance.

Paris - I am full-blown into a "I hate Paris" mode now. Going into the Hollywood tryouts, she was one of my favorites, too.

Chris - Completely nailed the first song, not as great, but still pretty good, on the second one.

Katharine - Hated the arrangement of the Phil Collins song... if she had stuck with the original arrangement it would have been much better. She nailed that second song, even thought Figaro's suggestion that she sing naturally (aka naked) would be an improvement!  The singing on her knees thing was a little weird though.

Taylor - Better than last week, I thought.

My rankings:

1. Chris
2. Katharine
3. Taylor
* 4. Paris (tie)
* 4. Elliot (tie)

Hopefully one of my bottom two goes home tomorrow night!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> LoadStar basically dislikes Katharine, week in and week out. On the other hand, he like Elliot week in and week out. I am the exact opposite... at least we're both consistent!


Actually, not true on either case. Again, confused. 

I think that Elliot has been adequately safe week after week. He's OK, a decent vocal, but definitely not memorable, nor a star. If he wins, I'll be surprised.

And as far as Katharine, I think that her looks are carrying her more than her voice - she's got a pretty decent voice, but this was a really REALLY rough night for her.

To be honest, the only true person I've thought has been really good week in and out has been Chris. He's not as polished vocally as Elliot, but what really pushes him to the front - he's dynamic on stage, which Elliot never will be.

I do agree, it's going to be Katharine vs. Chris for the finale (unless something incredibly surprising happens), and that's proabably the way it should be. I just frankly don't think Katharine is as good as she's being given credit for.

Am I possibly being confused with another poster? And if so, whom? I'm TOTALLY baffled at this point as to how one person can consider my opinions out in left field, and another one thinks that I like/dislike contestants, where neither are true.

I'm even at this point wondering if it's even worth my time to post here, since it seems I'm wasting my time critiquing these people only to have completely different opinions foisted on me. *sigh* I think I better step out now before I really get annoyed.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Loadstar, relax, it's only American Idol.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I guess I disagree with most here right now... I thought Paris (who I have really disliked up until now) did a fantastic job with both her songs. "Kiss" was light and fun, and the other one moody and adult, and she pulled them both off. Never expected her to do that. And at long last she was dressed at least a little more age-appropriate.

Elliot is too ugly for words. He really does look like that creature from "Narnia". Ugh, I can't watch that ugly SOB.  And when he laughs, the way his one eye closes, and he looks like a 50 year-old rabbi... not attractive. I can't even enjoy his singing he's so ugly.

Chris, easily the best tonight. Needs some vocal coaching.

Taylor, was so-so. Standard covers. Simon was dead on with the wediing singer comment, although I wouldn't call that performance horrible.

Katherine was awful, especially the first song. That wasn't any better than Pickler did the other week when she apologized for it. Katherine should've apologized too! The second number was a little better, good song choice for her, and fun choreography. Back to the maternity clothes too. 

I didn't even bother voting, but Chris would easily get my vote if i did.
/Mike


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

How come I'm the only one that thinks Chris sings like a sheep? Or goat? I know people say that about Elliot, but I hear it A LOT with Chris... 

And his eyes are DEAD! 



Honestly, with all the BAD song choices, this season is a BORE. I don't really care at all who wins.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

A few random thoughts.....

The best of the night was Chris doing Renegade.

On Chris second song, his voice was tired. He sounded much better on the end of the show highlite snippet from the dress rehearsal on that second tune.

Elliot was probably the most consistent over the two songs - and I really liked the second one.

Kat's first song was the worst of the night, and the worst she has done the whole season. The second one was better, but as others have said, staying on the floor the whole time was a bit off-putting

This was actually one of Paris' better nights in awhile, but she is still likely to go home tomorrow.

Contrary to the Figaro's loudmouthed opinion (some nerve telling Loadstar to relax), Taylor actually sings very well. I think he is better when he is more straightforward, as in the second song tonite. On the first, he was being that caricature of himself that Randy and Paula mistakenly encourage him to keep doing - he is much better when he lets his musicianship be the focus, IMO.

bottom two will be paris and kat - paris will go home.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Elliot is too ugly for words. He really does look like that creature from "Narnia". Ugh, I can't watch that ugly SOB.  And when he laughs, the way his one eye closes, and he looks like a 50 year-old rabbi... not attractive. I can't even enjoy his singing he's so ugly.


Unfortunately, this has got to be a real concern of the shows producers.

I actually closed my eyes and indeed, the performance seemed much better. I know that sounds awful, but the simple truth is that looks matter (at least to some degree) when you're searching for an American Idol...

Say what you want, but the two most successful idols to date, Kelly Clarkson and Carrie Underwood, happen to be (in addition to being talented) _reasonably _ attractive. Some would even say they're *extremely* attractive....

If a combination of vocal talent and looks are the key ingredients to selecting the winner, then Katherine's got to be considered one of, if not THE favorite. Her performances have ranged from passable to great, so she's going to have to deliver something extraordinary if she plans on winning this thing.

Seriously, if you're a record executive, how daunting of a challenge would it be to try and market Taylor or Elliott in todays music world? Frankly, I'd think it would be next to impossible. Both may have a shot at the adult-contemporary crowd (see Clay Aiken) but I don't think either has the "it" factor to become a legitimate musical act.

Chris has the rocker thing going for him and his look works in just about any current alternative rock band. Paris may be young, but her style is suited more towards the hip-hop and R&B sound that dominates American radio. It's not hard to envision her being very successful.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Black Horse and Cherry Tree by KT Tunstall is one of my favorite songs out right now. However Katherine made a shamockery of it. Katherine did one of my biggest pet peeve which is sing the song, no matter what, with a big perma-smile. Barry Manilow tried to enforce getting into the song during his week there. These people need to actually read the lyrics and try to feel the song rather than trying to figure out where to fit in their big notes.

I encourage you guys to check out KT sing this song live. It's pretty amazing. She's a one woman band. She's got some kind of music sampler that she controls with her feet. She samples one sound, loops it, then records and loops another sound. Yahoo Music has a couple of videos which show what I'm talking about:

http://music.yahoo.com/ar-16514161-videos--KT-Tunstall

There's two live performances of the song on this link. Click on either the "*Black Horse & The Cherry Tree: LIVE On Later With Jools Holland* " or the "*Black Horse & The Cherry Tree: Who's Next? Exclusive Performance*." :up:


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Loadstar, I agreed with most of your post. I also think Taylor and Paris are in the bottom two. I actually still think its ridiculous that he was able to pick a Beatles song (and a cruddy one at that), but whatever!

Chris doing Renegade obviously the best of the night.

Katharine doing Against all Odds obviously the worst of the night. She was all over the place and she was screaming that second song. She gives me the 'lesbian' vibe.

Everything else was in between.

Elliot is hard to look at for sure. Maybe thats why he is still here -- people feel sorry for him?

My daughter said Paris missed words (I don't know the song so I can't say). She is boring.

Taylor is getting worse every week in my opinion. His making a fool of himself is not entertaining to me anymore.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Actually, not true on either case. Again, confused.


I didn't mean to imply that Elliot was your favorite necessarily... just that you seem to have generally positive statements for him most weeks, while you have generally negative statements for Katharine's performances, while I typically feel the exact opposite for those two contestants. It doesn't mean that I'm right and you're wrong, or vice-versa. I just noticed this a few weeks back, and found it interesting.

(I also feel Chris is the best one right now, so at least you get that right. ).

Seriously, I like hearing your feedback each week, even though we don't always agree. Your opinions aren't any less valid than mine, of course. And Katharine's looks do probably make me overlook some of her less awesome performances, while Elliot's looks (especially on a large screen in HD) make me want him gone each week, even if he doesn't necessarily butcher the song.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

danielhart said:


> Contrary to the Figaro's loudmouthed opinion (some nerve telling Loadstar to relax), Taylor actually sings very well. I think he is better when he is more straightforward, as in the second song tonite. On the first, he was being that caricature of himself that Randy and Paula mistakenly encourage him to keep doing - he is much better when he lets his musicianship be the focus, IMO.


How is asking Loadstar to relax so out of line? Some nerve getting all riled up because I don't like your Idol binky Taylor. This is American Idol, not a presidential election.


----------



## scoot95 (Mar 14, 2006)

Chris was insane tonight as always. His first performance was the first or second best performance this season in my opinion. I am buying his CD the first day it comes out. Second song was great too, but Simon is right, he has to protect his voice, you heard it screech a bit.

As for my second favorite performer, Katherine, all I have to say about the second performance and the hotness of it...wow!!!!!

Also, FYI.....I did a search on the web and the CD coming out has the following tracks (love the choice for Chris):

Tentative Track Listing: (Subject to change - sequence TBD) 
1. Kevin Covais - "When I Fall In Love"
2. Melissa McGhee - "What About Love"
3. Lisa Tucker - "Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours)
4. Mandisa - "I'm Every Woman"
5. Bucky Covington - "Superstition"
6. Paris Bennett - "Midnight Train To Georgia"
7. Ace Young - "Father Figure"
8. Katherine McPhee - "Think"
9. Kellie Pickler - "Walkin' After Midnight"
10. Chris Daughtry - "Wanted Dead Or Alive"
11. Taylor Hicks - "Takin It To The Streets"
12. Elliott Yamin - "Moodys Mood For Love"


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> How is asking Loadstar to relax so out of line? Some nerve getting all riled up because I don't like your Idol binky Taylor. This is American Idol, not a presidential election.


It's out of line because you're the one that seems to get the most worked up about AI.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

David Platt said:


> It's out of line because you're the one that seems to get the most worked up about AI.


Nope all in just good fun.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Come on people. Figaro is just being colorful. 
This is just a show for chrissakes.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I strongly think that either elliot or paris will be going home tonight. Katharine did mess up quite bad on first song, but not a huge deal in overall picture 

I would rank them in this order from tonight performances:

1) Taylor
2) Chris
3) Katharine
4) Paris
5) Elliot

I think Paris and Elliot are both good but never.. hmm .. they never WOW me! Like Loadstar said Paris shines at the jazzy blues stuff because her range is pretty amazing and she has a slight raspyness to her voice. That raspyness just doesn't sound as good in different music styles tho, at least that is my opinion.

Elliot is an excellent singer but chooses the worst songs, and is usually extremely booring.

I say Chris/Katharine/Taylor for final 3 definately, after that it's a crapshoot.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I want a version of American Idol where you cannot see the singers. Your choice would therefore be based on the actual singing talent and not if the singer was some cute young girl (or guy for that matter). Any people who enjoyed Katherine's first song last night must have been watching and not listening. That song was horrid.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Katharine ... gives me the 'lesbian' vibe.


Since I have no shot with her anyway, I'd just like to say that would be awesome.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

Everyone keeps harping on all the contestants looks. Do looks really sell albums? I may be getting too old (late 40's) but isn't the day of the music video almost extinct? I know they are still making them, but where are they shown? So if there is little video airplay, that means the radio is where America is going to get their artist fix. You can't 'see' through the radio. JMO.

Chris is a star. He has so much charisma, he could sing the alphabet and we would lap it up. It doesn't hurt that he has a good voice.

Elliott has a great voice. I think I hear differently from a lot of you. In all honesty, his looks have changed for me over these last weeks. His confidence has grown and with that confidence he has actually gotten 'cuter' to me. No, I'm not smoking crack or anything. Physical looks aren't everything.

Paris, not bad, but I feel she is going to go the way of Fantasia. I rooted for Fantasia the whole season she won. However, whether it was marketing or bad agents, she has fallen off the face of the earth. I think that would happen with Paris. Also, I don't think she has the best voice of those left.

Katherine. Horrible 1st song last night. Her worst of the entire competition. Loved the 2nd song. Why is everyone so weirded out that she sang on her knees? Again, I watch for the voices not the appearance.

Taylor. I really think he has a great voice and a great stage presence. Just not as good vocally as others still in the competition.

I'm hoping for Paris to go tonight. I fear Katherine might get the boot, though.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> Black Horse and Cherry Tree by KT Tunstall is one of my favorite songs out right now. However Katherine made a shamockery of it. Katherine did one of my biggest pet peeve which is sing the song, no matter what, with a big perma-smile. Barry Manilow tried to enforce getting into the song during his week there. These people need to actually read the lyrics and try to feel the song rather than trying to figure out where to fit in their big notes.
> 
> I encourage you guys to check out KT sing this song live. It's pretty amazing. She's a one woman band. She's got some kind of music sampler that she controls with her feet. She samples one sound, loops it, then records and loops another sound. Yahoo Music has a couple of videos which show what I'm talking about:
> 
> ...


I watched the Jools Holland one- WOW! She's amazing. How does she do all that and perform live?

I agree that Katherine's performance was very different from the original, but I think it was enjoyable (vocally - the knees thing was way too weird).


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

cpalma said:


> Everyone keeps harping on all the contestants looks. Do looks really sell albums? I may be getting too old (late 40's) but isn't the day of the music video almost extinct? I know they are still making them, but where are they shown? So if there is little video airplay, that means the radio is where America is going to get their artist fix. You can't 'see' through the radio. JMO.


My preteen/teen spend lots of time on the Yahoo video site.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Bye Bye Paris, I'm not sad to see you go. Got to disasgree with Turtle on this one, I find her annoying witrh a nice voice but not a star. Time will tell though.

Best song was Chris' first, best performance was Taylor's first. The rest I can barely remember  Catherine continues to look hot, I remember that!


My biggest gripe continues to be song selection - so many opportunities to shine and they pick songs that have small audiences.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

jehma said:


> I watched the Jools Holland one- WOW! She's amazing. How does she do all that and perform live?
> 
> I agree that Katherine's performance was very different from the original, but I think it was enjoyable (vocally - the knees thing was way too weird).


Looping has been around for ages. Its amazing to see live. Howie Day and Clay Cook (Atlanta local performer) are probably the best I've seen at it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

NJChris said:


> How come I'm the only one that thinks Chris sings like a sheep? Or goat? I know people say that about Elliot, but I hear it A LOT with Chris...


because Chris actually sings very well when his voice is not overworked.
He and Katherine will be in the finals adn it comes down to the fan base that builds between the two.

in the order they fall off -
Paris is too young and some of her fans will move to Katherine, but most will probably stop voting.

Elliot has a great voice but just a select group of fans, not enough to sustain
Elliot fans will go to Katherine

Taylor entertains and has a good voice.
He could end up in the final but he is just a bit too goofy to make it is my call.
Now don't get me wrong his goofy is what I really like about him.
anyhow I would think his votes swing to Chris

so overall I think Taylor leaving from the final three give the final to Chris assuming his voice stays steady.
(of course Katherine did really well on the Black Horse and a Cherry Tree song  )


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am a huge Taylor fan (maybe because I am about to turn 40 in a little over a week), but I now know another market for him.....pre-teens.

Seriously.....we were watching with my 8 1/2 year old daughter, and as soon as Taylor started singing, my daughter said, and I quote, "Oh, Dad, this song is awesome, it's Play that Funky Music from Dance, Dance, Revolution". So I guess he's got the pre-teen video game voters locked up.

My thoughts on last night:
*
Elliot: * 
I hate to say it too, but his appearance won't allow him to win this competition. He does have a great voice, though. Loved the GB song but did not like the second song.

*Paris:*
I think Prince doesn't fit her, nor MJB. I would rather have her singing the standards/gospel/ type of stuff.

*Chris:*
I was so happy to see my band of the 70s/80s make it to Idol. I thought Chris did a great job with Renegade. Tommy Shaw sings the high notes better than Chris can, but it worked well overall for Chris. Just too cool having a Styx song on Idol (again....sorry if I am showing my age). Didn't like the second song, regardless of the fact that he was fatigured and had sung it 5 times that day.

Word of warning to Chris:



> If you don't take action to protect your voice now, your career will be short-lived. Just look at how Steve Walsh's voice changed over the years with Kansas. He *always* sang with gusto from his throat and now he is at best a weak impersonation of himself.


*Kat:*
To borrow the judges comments from a prior night, the song was too big for her. Out of pitch. Yuck. But I did like her second song a lot. The outfit too.

*Taylor:*
In deference to the comment Figaro (it was you, right) made regarding my pimping last week for Taylor, I will restrict my comments to just last night's performances. I thought Play that Funky Music was a lot of fun. Say what you will about his dancing, he dressing, his gray hair, whatever. It get's him noticed and it is "memorable". I am confident he will be in the final three. From there, who knows. I liked Something. I agree, kind of weird with the loophole to get a 30 year old song in for a "today's top charts", but whatever. I am going to have to go to www.graycharles.com to listen to his songs again....oops....did I just pimp for him again. aw shucks........ 

My ordering, based on vocals only, which is hard to do today since so many of them had 1 good and 1 bad song:

Taylor
Chris
Elliot
Kat
Paris


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I agreed with Simon that Taylor was like a wedding singer on "Play that Funky Music", but I enjoyed it anyway, and I don't even like that song. I reacted like Randy did - I laughed, but in a good way, not in a Kevin Covais, Part Time Lover way. But I do think he cheated when he sang a 37 year old song from the album catalog chart as his "current" song. That's way worse than any "genre cheating" done by Chris earlier, like during Stevie Wonder week or Country week, or done by Bo Bice when he sang "Vehicle" on a "70s dance" show. But Taylor's rendition of "Something" was good, and his harmonizing with the guitar at the end shows me that he at least seems to be the only contestant left who actually knows something about music.

Speaking of Chris, Simon was right about him too. First song was great, second song wasn't.

Katharine's first song was way out of tune, and she sounded like she was pronouncing the lyrics all weird, almost with a southern accent or something (even though she's from California). But the second song was great, and her writhing around on the floor? I don't see why anyone would think that's weird at all.  I do agree that she has a hard time staying "in character" for the song, though. She smiles and laughs after every stanza, which isn't appropriate in every song. Funny how they addressed the "wardrobe malfunction." I never would have thought they'd bring that up.

Elliot wins the "ironic lyric" award, for both "I wanna go home" and "they say that I won't last too long on Broadway." That second song was the closest he could get to the jinx without sining "Bad Day." I have a feeling we may see a "Bad Day" medley tonight. I wasn't jacked about the performances either.

Paris, I really just don't like. Her version of "Kiss" was uninspired, borning, and way too "trying to be sexy but looking 14" again. And, she had to change "girl" to "boy" and make the lyrics not rhyme? Her second songs was OK, but I guess I just don't like that kind of music. And, she was doing the "Fantasia bounce," which immediately disqualified her IMO.  BTW, who dresses her. Each outfit she comes out with is more ridiculous than the one previous.

Prediction: Elliot goes home. You can't sing a song like that and not go home. Though, I'd much rather have him around for another week and send Paris home.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The way I'm reading it - and getting offended by it - is that you make it sound like my tastes are so off in left field that they're not even able to be compared to those of "most people."


That's what I think after reading most of your comments about AI. And you shouldn't be offended by that.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> General Random Thoughts: Katharine: Oh man, the Phil Collins song was just painful! Worst I've heard her sing in the competition and easily the worst performance of the night.


Hey, even Phil Collins sucks singing that song. But then again, Phil Collins just plain sucks.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

This weeks episode was boring, I think Elliot is gone.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jlb said:


> My thoughts on last night:
> *
> Elliot: *
> I hate to say it too, but his appearance won't allow him to win this competition. He does have a great voice, though. Loved the GB song but did not like the second song.


George Benson's On Broadway is a GREAT song.

Too bad Elliot royally horked it up as bad as he did. I know that they want to "make the song their own", but there are some songs that you don't need to slaughter to do so as he did with it. His second song was much better than On Broadway.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Figaro said:


> How is asking Loadstar to relax so out of line? Some nerve getting all riled up because I don't like your Idol binky Taylor. This is American Idol, not a presidential election.


I just thought it was funny that someone who would post in a manner like this.........



figaro said:


> Taylor -*GET OFF OF MY SCREEN YOU TIRED, PLAYED OUT, WEDDING SINGING HACK!* Hopping around like and idiot having a seizure doesn't make you a singer. It simply distracts us from your utter lack of singing ability that was displayed in your second performance. You can't sustain a note unless you scream it and even then it just sounds like you need to take a dump! Vocalus Constipatus!


............would then come out a few posts later and tell somene else to relax, lol.

I could care less who you like or don't like. Your loudmouthed opinion is your own, and you are certainly entitled to it. I make maybe one post a week on this topic, but you seem to live for it, so knock yourself out, daddy-o.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Chris was great on the first song. Even though the second song sucked, it was no worse than elliot's first song. It's true, they both have the annoying vibrato at times, but the thing about chris is, he can perform well enough so that even if it's there, you don't notice it. Elliot might be a good singer, but he has no stage presence at all and can't juice up the songs. He is just too technical. That said, I was surprised to say that I enjoyed his second song somewhat. I don't care how he looks at all. It's the performance that is lacking for me normally.

I enjoyed Taylor's first song. I dunno, the beatles song did not show enough range and was not even in the same league as the original. I think he might possibly do a good rendition of Golden Slumbers, one of my favorite beatles songs. But this one was just ok for me.

I liked paris the first week of the final 12 women, and not since then. I loved fantasia virtually every week. Paris will not be around in 15 years unless she really improves. She is not even close to the level of fantasia. The worst fantasia performance I have seen - the one at the grammy awards - was still better than the best paris performance.

Liked katharine's second performance. Still not crazy about the eye makeup.

Chris really had a chance to blow everyone away, but the second song was bad. The song itself is not great, and he did not perform it well. He should have tried the tool song. Maynard's vocals would be a good challenge.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Funny Moment
Randy: I like the Beatles vibe, we should have an entire Beatles night on the show
Simon: Ha ha ha.

Randy, I'm sure, knows why they haven't had a Beatles night. Trying to send a message to Sir Paul: "See, it's not that bad."


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Last night's American Idol was yet another inconsistent, mixed bag of performances. Just like last week, the ladies are coming up short.

*Chris Daughtry - "A-" *- As I predicted, "Renegade" was great. Although the judges didn't like it, I thought Chris' version of "I Dare You" was very good. Most of his screaming was right on the money and on key. As an ex-singer, I was impressed!

*Taylor Hicks - "B" *- "Something" was probably the best performance of the night. As Simon correctly observed, "Funky" was yet another one of Taylor's "wedding singer" like performances.

*Elliott Yamin - "B"* - Two very solid performances. As usual, workman-like perfection with little flash and flair.

*Katharine McPhee - "C-"* - "Against All Odds" was absolutely terrible. It was mostly out of key and powerless. "Black Horse & Cherry Tree" was a decent outing but the song is just stupid.

*Paris Bennett - "C-"* - Paris' version of "Kiss" sounded like one of those generic remixes that you hear playing during an aerobics class. Awful. Lots of mousy dialog before her performance. It's time to go home!

*The Bottom Three*

* Elliot
* Katherine
* Paris

*The Prediction*

Paris has got to go...


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

aindik said:


> Paris, I really just don't like. Her version of "Kiss" was uninspired, borning, and way too "trying to be sexy but looking 14" again. And, she had to change "girl" to "boy" and make the lyrics not rhyme?


Ding, ding, ding! I was hoping someone would bring that up. Also, I have to think Paris is able to sing "high" like her squeaky speaking voice. If there was ever a Prince song to sing "up there" it's "Kiss" and she's at least an octave lower? This choice just made no sense lyrically or tonally.

Also, I like that KT Tunstall song a lot - it gets heavy rotation on my Launchcast stations but Kat far from "nailed" it. The "woo hoo's" at the beginning were very flat but she did recover.

Like some of the posters, I _listen_ to AI while my wife watches it. I think that improves my impression of Elliot and lowers it for Taylor & Kat. My wife likes Elliot too though, so the looks aren't bothering her.

It's weird -- I think Chris should and could win this thing, but then (IMO) he'd be the first winner better off as a lead singer of a band than as a solo artist.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Elliott- not usually his biggest fan, but I thought last nite he did well. Ok, maybe not his first song, but he did look good and there was a sparkle in his eye. Although I thought that Scott Savol sang On Broadway much better last year!  

Paris - I'm not a big Paris fan either, but I thought she sang both songs really well. I thought she was entertaining. I still hate, hate, hate, her thaink yews in that stooopid voice. She's got a really nice, deep, singing voice, stick with that Paris.

Chris - :up: 

Taylor - First song wasn't all that. I liked the dancing in the beginning but then when he went into the audience he looked like he was having seizures (sorry firerose)

Kat- Horrrrrrible first song! I loved the singing in the second one, although I had never heard it. I couldn't stand the bopping on the floor though. And who dressers her? A Chris fan? She was right in saying that she felt like she was in a trash bag in her first outfit (no more wardrobe malfunctions for her, sorry guys). Her second outfit was a nice color, but horrrrible fit. I was expecting her to thank all her Tivo geeks when she was talking to Ryan.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> You have different opinions and tastes than most people.
> 
> If I recall correctly, you hated hated hated Fantasia throughout her year, and couldn't understand why she kept going through.


I am not sure I would use Fantasia to re-enforce your point... I too, could not understand Fantasias popularity on the show! I could not believe that La Toya London went home instead of Fantasia (the week that they were both in the bottom two). But I felt somewhat vindicated hearing that Fantasia is one of the LEAST successful Idols ever I think that this was a clear case of judges influencing the votes.

Back to last night . Chriss first song was the best of the night. His second performance wasnt so good, but the first one should be enough.

Aside from his looks, I find Elliots song choices to be horrific. I can not recall Elliot picking a SINGLE song that I actually enjoyed. I can hear that he is a good singer, but I believe that his taste for songs is wrong for me, so every week I find myself whishing that he goes home. But he just does not go away .

Katharines first performance was terrible (dress, arrangement, singing), but despite not knowing the second song, I found it quite enjoyable and didnt mind the knees things. However, I wonder if they can afford to have botched performances this late in the game?

With each week, Taylor is getting more and more boring to me. First song was OK, but the second one was just blah. I used to eagerly await his performances, but now, it seems to be just the same old thing

Paris, is Paris. Great singing voice, terrible speaking voice. She needs to work on heir stage presence and performance. You can tell that even at 17, she is a very experienced performer, but something just does not seem right.

I am hoping that it will be Paris and Elliot in the bottom 2 (with Elliot leaving). But it will probably be Paris and Katharine (with Paris leaving).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> Funny Moment
> Randy: I like the Beatles vibe, we should have an entire Beatles night on the show
> Simon: Ha ha ha.
> 
> Randy, I'm sure, knows why they haven't had a Beatles night. Trying to send a message to Sir Paul: "See, it's not that bad."


well, there's that, and the problem that 90% of the Beatles songs sound the same... a good medley could be done, but please... a Beatles theme night?

boooore - ing


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

jlb said:


> If you don't take action to protect your voice now, your career will be short-lived. Just look at how Steve Walsh's voice changed over the years with Kansas. He always sang with gusto from his throat and now he is at best a weak impersonation of himself.


It's a coincidence, but yesterday I dumped all my Kansas to an MP3 Cd to play in the car. ( I have almost everything they ever did) I muffed the layout and all the songs ended up in the root directory, so when they started playing they were naturally out of order. It was then that the difference in Walsh's singing voice over the years became apparent. In earlier days he would go for the hight notes and hit them, but in the later songs the tone was more even and mellow, almost as if he couldn't hit the notes any longer. At first I thought maybe his style had changed but when comparing songs of similar tempo the difference was still there. I still liked the stuff, just that it didn't have the energy of the earlier tunes.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

TR7spyder said:


> Paris, is Paris. Great singing voice, terrible speaking voice. She needs to work on heir stage presence and performance. You can tell that even at 17, she is a very experienced performer, but something just does not seem right.
> 
> I am hoping that it will be Paris and Elliot in the bottom 2 (with Elliot leaving). But it will probably be Paris and Katharine (with Paris leaving).


See - I disagree here...

I wouldn't classify her as a very experienced performer. I'd put her in the "very experienced in choreographed performances" category. She's got no fluid to her whatsoever (at least none that she's displayed on the AI stage). She's mechanical and methodical. Kind of like someone who's been performing the same thing day in and day out, and is now simply "going through the motions".


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Actually, not true on either case. Again, confused.
> 
> And as far as Katharine, I think that her looks are carrying her more than her voice - she's got a pretty decent voice, but this was a really REALLY rough night for her.
> 
> ...


Dude, you have Katharine bashed from day one! It is you. I wonder what the heck you are listening too. And no, it is not "one person" either. I consider your opinions not even in the park!


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Speaking of 30 year old songs in the top ten, how does Idol get to use the Beatles on Billboard night, but every other night they have a limited selection to choose from? I can't imagine Prince giving AI the greenlight to murder one of his best known songs.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I missed Chris & katherine's first songs due to TiVo weirdness. I guess I need to download to hear Chris's rendition of the Styx song.

I thought Elliot did great. People comment on his looks, but he looks *much *better than when he started the competiton. I don't think he's bad looking at all, and I like his voice a lot.

Chris's second song was cringe-worthy. His voice was shot and he missed a lot of the notes.

I loved Kat's second performance. Not only did her voice sound great, but her personality was endearing. Also, has she lost weight? Her face looked slimmer than it did in the beginning.

I thought Paris sounded pretty good, but it's time for her to go.

Taylor first song was all personality and no substance, but his second song was pretty good. I too wish they could have an all Beatles night.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

danielhart said:


> I just thought it was funny that someone who would post in a manner like this.........
> 
> ............would then come out a few posts later and tell somene else to relax, lol.
> 
> I could care less who you like or don't like. Your loudmouthed opinion is your own, and you are certainly entitled to it. I make maybe one post a week on this topic, but you seem to live for it, so knock yourself out, daddy-o.


You obviously weren't around earlier in the season when everyone was "yelling" for a certain contestant to get off of their screen. I guess they were all "loudmouths" too then? Don't tell Loadstar because I think he was the one to coin the phrase "get off my screen." Was it him? Sorry that you don't appreciate the humor regarding thread gab history. So carry on with you quietmouthed opinions and enjoy.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> well, there's that, and the problem that 90% of the Beatles songs sound the same... a good medley could be done, but please... a Beatles theme night?
> 
> boooore - ing


WTF? Are you serious, they all sound the same? I must respectfully disagree with that statement. There is a LOT of variety in their catalog. Early on, yes, there was quite a bit of pop-fluff but Rubber Soul, Revolver, White Album, and everything after that?

KD


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I loved Kat's second performance. Not only did her voice sound great, but her personality was endearing. Also, has she lost weight? Her face looked slimmer than it did in the beginning.


Maybe her face, but last nite in jeans I thought she was looking wider. MEOW! 

It must be the wardrobe people's fault.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

LoadStar, I have nothing against you here and enjoy your posts throughout the board but, I have to agree with others -- you have clearly been anti-Katherine from the start and just aren't hearing what others are. She clearly has talent, apart from her looks. You just don't seem capable of getting in tune with it for some reason and it does seem clear from at least this sliver of a sampling that you are not in sync with the majority. 

Again, no disrepsect just an observation. 

KD


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

kdelande said:


> WTF? Are you serious, they all sound the same? I must respectfully disagree with that statement.


My guess is that 90% of music fans also disagree with his statement.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Figaro said:


> So carry on with you quietmouthed opinions and enjoy.


I have to admit- that did give me a good laugh.

meh, it is just AI.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

I had been hoping that Katherine would put together a couple of good songs. The first time I listened to her first song I like it. After reading some of the comments here, I went back and watched it again. It wasn't very good. I think the first time through I didn't really listen critically. Her second song was better, but strange. It would have been much better if she just stood and sang it.

I didn't like Elliot's first song. His sheep vibrato is hard to listen too.

My order from best to worst:

Chris - The best at this point in the competition
Paris - She is talented, but a bit odd. She can't figure out who she is.
Taylor - First song was Karaoke, second was better.
Katherine - Under performing her potential. (my bias is showing)
Elliot - I don't like the way he sounds.


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

Did anyone else catch that they said American Idol singers have had *90* number 1 hits? Doesn't that sound awfully high? That's like 18 a year!

Or did I hear it wrong?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

TomK said:


> I want a version of American Idol where you cannot see the singers. Your choice would therefore be based on the actual singing talent and not if the singer was some cute young girl (or guy for that matter). Any people who enjoyed Katherine's first song last night must have been watching and not listening. That song was horrid.


Funny you should mention this.

Last night, we actually LISTENED to the show without looking at the screen. Then we watched/listened to Idol.

The other week, I made a comment about voting on talent and not just looks., and was told that popularity, LOOKS, and talent are all qualities of a popstar/idol.

I even went on to question how many people who voted for Katherine or any person just because they were HOT, would actually stand in a long line to buy tickets, buy their CD's and other stuff, or actually believe the person would have a career that lasted past 1 or 2 albums?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

HoosierFan said:


> Did anyone else catch that they said American Idol singers have had *90* number 1 hits? Doesn't that sound awfully high? That's like 18 a year!
> 
> Or did I hear it wrong?


Perhaps that is world wide.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

KRS said:


> Speaking of 30 year old songs in the top ten, how does Idol get to use the Beatles on Billboard night, but every other night they have a limited selection to choose from? I can't imagine Prince giving AI the greenlight to murder one of his best known songs.


Well, if Tom Jones and Weird Al can murder a song...anyone else can also.


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

HoosierFan said:


> Did anyone else catch that they said American Idol singers have had *90* number 1 hits? Doesn't that sound awfully high? That's like 18 a year!
> 
> Or did I hear it wrong?


I think that's because there are so many charts (the ridiculousness of which I mentioned in a prior thread). One song can be number 1 on multiple charts.

I think saying they had 90 number 1 hits is very misleading. I wonder how many AI songs actually hit number 1...


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Was it really 90 or did he just say 9 in a weird way?

Also, did anyone's audio cut out for a few seconds during Paris' MJB song? I don't know the song but it was almost as if there was a naughty word in it and the bleeped/silenced her.

KD


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

kdelande said:


> Was it really 90 or did he just say 9 in a weird way?
> 
> Also, did anyone's audio cut out for a few seconds during Paris' MJB song? I don't know the song but it was almost as if there was a naughty word in it and the bleeped/silenced her.
> 
> KD


Mine did, but I was watching it on HD, and I've gotten accustomed to getting the occasional audio drop or video glitch with HD programs.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

kdelande said:


> LoadStar, I have nothing against you here and enjoy your posts throughout the board but, I have to agree with others -- you have clearly been anti-Katherine from the start and just aren't hearing what others are. She clearly has talent, apart from her looks. You just don't seem capable of getting in tune with it for some reason and it does seem clear from at least this sliver of a sampling that you are not in sync with the majority.
> 
> Again, no disrepsect just an observation.
> 
> KD


I have to step in here and say that I also have not cared much for Katharine (or Elliot either) from the start. I do not care for their style of singing. To me, there is just something off/missing from them.

Everyone has had good and bad performances, but although I may sporadically like a performance from one of these two on occassion (I liked Elliot's second song last night), overall neither of them do anything for me. 

The thing to remember is, everyone has the right to their opinion. Obviously they must have talent or they wouldn't have gotten this far. 

Having said that, Fantasia or Rueben did not float my boat either, so I wouldn't be surprised if Elliot or Katharine won. :down:

However, I'm rooting for CHRIS!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> My guess is that 90% of music fans also disagree with his statement.


I dunno... I wouldn't go that high (I know just as many anti-Beatles people as pro)... and my 90 was an exageration too...

I think The Beatles are no-talent ass-clowns who caught on at the right time hitting the "sweet spot" of group/pop early Rock & Roll. The generated so much pre-programmed crap that people just ate it up since it was so completely new and different from anything else at the time.

Now - don't misread that to say that I think the individual artists (Harrison and McCartney specifically) aren't great, but The Beatles as a group (IMO) are just that... no-talent ass-clowns who were in the right place at the right time (in Music's history)...

YMMV of course...


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I dunno... I wouldn't go that high (I know just as many anti-Beatles people as pro)... and my 90 was an exageration too...
> 
> I think The Beatles are *no-talent ass-clowns* who caught on at the right time hitting the "sweet spot" of group/pop early Rock & Roll. The generated so much pre-programmed crap that people just ate it up since it was so completely new and different from anything else at the time.
> 
> ...


Nice Office Space reference!

I don't dig the Beatles either, but wow!
/kicking back with a bag of marshmallows


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Maybe her face, but last nite in jeans I thought she was looking wider. MEOW!
> 
> It must be the wardrobe people's fault.


Funny how you always comment on K's looks - Jealous? and NO i'm not gonna 'Bite' you either


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I dunno... I wouldn't go that high (I know just as many anti-Beatles people as pro)... and my 90 was an exageration too...
> 
> I think The Beatles are no-talent ass-clowns who caught on at the right time hitting the "sweet spot" of group/pop early Rock & Roll. The generated so much pre-programmed crap that people just ate it up since it was so completely new and different from anything else at the time.
> 
> ...


Wow you are a tough crowd. I don't care for the Beatles either, but I wouldn'd call them no-talent.

What exactly is an ass-clown, and are we allowed to say that here?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I went back and checked LoadStar's posts that mention Katharine, and while most are negative, he has on occasion been positive towards her performances. So LoadStar, for what it's worth, I was wrong to say that you're consistently negative towards Katharine. I suspect that the negative comments stuck with me more, because I didn't agree with them.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> I went back and checked LoadStar's posts that mention Katharine, and while most are negative, he has on occasion been positive towards her performances. So LoadStar, for what it's worth, I was wrong to say that you're consistently negative towards Katharine. I suspect that the negative comments stuck with me more, because I didn't agree with them.


I'd say most = fairly consistent 

Brownie Hound!


----------



## scoot95 (Mar 14, 2006)

Chris is still my favorite, and I hope he wins the whole thing.

With that said, the way Katherine has looked lately, she can sing the ingredients on a cereal box, to the tune of "Mary had a Little Lamb", and I will sing her praise.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> I went back and checked LoadStar's posts that mention Katharine, and while most are negative, he has on occasion been positive towards her performances. So LoadStar, for what it's worth, I was wrong to say that you're consistently negative towards Katharine. I suspect that the negative comments stuck with me more, because I didn't agree with them.


Thank you. I was considering doing this myself, but then I realized - it's just American Idol, it's not worth that much of my time.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I dunno... I wouldn't go that high (I know just as many anti-Beatles people as pro)... and my 90 was an exageration too...
> 
> I think The Beatles are no-talent ass-clowns who caught on at the right time hitting the "sweet spot" of group/pop early Rock & Roll. The generated so much pre-programmed crap that people just ate it up since it was so completely new and different from anything else at the time.
> 
> ...


I was never a big beatles fan myself until recently. Dunno I would say no talent though. Anyway my mind was changed when I listened to Abbey Road. I had tried Revolver and disliked it, and a few other albums I had heard numerous times at friends. Though even before Abbey Road I did enjoy Hard Day's Night. I think that Abbey Road and the White Album are good enough that they can be considered a great band.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I think The Beatles are no-talent ass-clowns who caught on at the right time hitting the "sweet spot" of group/pop early Rock & Roll.


Wow. Wow wow wow wow wow.

I can see someone thinking that about the early "Beatlemania" (I happen to like those early Beatles songs, but I recognize most of them for what they were - well-crafted but often cheesy pop-rock).

But Revolver, Rubber Soul, Sgt. Pepper, the White Album, Abbey Road - there's some really interesting, well-written (lyrically and musically), genre-stretching stuff there.



> Now - don't misread that to say that I think the individual artists (Harrison and McCartney specifically) aren't great


Funny that you say that, too. I've always thought McCartney's solo stuff was a bit more annoying. Still interesting musically, but lyrically, a bit fluffy - almost every one of his hit songs would repeat a particular lyric over and over:

*Let Him In* - "Someone's Knocking on the Door, Somebody's ringing the bell/ Someone's Knocking on the Door, Somebody's Ringing the Bell"
*Band on the Run* - "Band on the Run/ Band on the Run/ Band on the Run/ Band on the run"
*Silly Love Songs* - "I Love You/ I Love You/ I Love You/ I Love You
*With A Litttle Luck* - "With a Little Luck/ With a Little Luck/ With a Little Luck, a Little Luck, a Little Luck"
*Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey* - "Hands Across the Water, Heads across the sky/ Hands Across the Water, Heads across the sky"


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

Actual Idol #1 Songs (Idol finalists on the Billboard Hot 100 ONLY - not counting the Adult Contemporary singles and raidio airplay charts):

Kelly - A Moment Like This - 10/6/02 - 2 wks. (Her only #1 hit, though she had severl other Top 5 songs)

Clay - This Is the Night - 6/29/03 - 2 wks.

Fantasia - I Believe - 7/10/04 - 1 wk.

Carrie - Inside Your Heaven - 7/3/05 - 1 wk.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I dunno... I wouldn't go that high (I know just as many anti-Beatles people as pro)... and my 90 was an exageration too...
> 
> I think The Beatles are no-talent ass-clowns who caught on at the right time hitting the "sweet spot" of group/pop early Rock & Roll. The generated so much pre-programmed crap that people just ate it up since it was so completely new and different from anything else at the time.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to trash you or anything, but what?  OK. I know that at the time the beatles debuted there was alot of crafted pop, much like now with AI. (Songs written specifically for the singers, etc) But I was always under the impression that the Fab Four wrote their own stuff. Certainly most of the stuff they were renowned for was written by Lennon/McCartney, so to say that they were no tallet ass-clowns is stretching it a bit. If you are going to throw around that moniker please apply it to all the artists out there that aren't writing and performing their own stuff and are in fact nice looking front men with passible voices. Or better yet, apply that to the performers out there that cannot sing, so they talk in rhymes to sampled music and present that as original.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

UBUBUB said:


> Actual Idol #1 Songs (Idol finalists on the Billboard Hot 100 ONLY - not counting the Adult Contemporary singles and raidio airplay charts):
> 
> Kelly - A Moment Like This - 10/6/02 - 2 wks. (Her only #1 hit, though she had severl other Top 5 songs)
> 
> ...


Where is Rueben?


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

Where is Ruben?

Somewhere eating a cheeseburger I would guess.


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

Ruben is the only Idol "winner" to not have a Hot 100 #1 song.


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

I think Flying Without wings peaked in Top 5 while Clay was at #1.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Didn't they say 90 TOP 10 hits, not 90 #1 hits?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I've been searching all the torrent sites I know, and last night's episode is not up yet. Because of TiVo weirdness last night, I'd really like to see Chris and Kat's first performances before we watch the results show tonight. Has anyone been able to find a torrent for last night's show?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> But I was always under the impression that the Fab Four wrote their own stuff.


They wrote the great majority of their songs. Up until the time they came along, it was very unusual for pop/rock groups to write their own songs. Only about 20 of the songs on their albums were not written by them, and those are all on their early albums, specifically the 1st, 2nd, 4th, and 5th (the UK releases).

I think Mikkel_Knight's just trying to stir things up.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Almost worst - Taylor
> Easily worst - Katharine
> 
> Edit - Oh, and bottom two tomorrow night? Paris and Taylor, with Paris going home.


Taylor won't be bottom two until there are only two left.


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I just frankly don't think Katharine is as good as she's being given credit for.


Are you kidding me? Katharine is just as talented as any previous winner. More importantly, she's got the beauty to go with the talent.

I agree that it's Chris and Katharine for the crown. I'll be satisfied if either wins.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I've been searching all the torrent sites I know, and last night's episode is not up yet. Because of TiVo weirdness last night, I'd really like to see Chris and Kat's first performances before we watch the results show tonight. Has anyone been able to find a torrent for last night's show?


Couldn't find a torrent, but it's up on the news groups, if that helps. a.b.multimedia and a.b.tv

Tracey


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

TiVo Mel said:


> Are you kidding me? Katharine is just as talented as any previous winner. More importantly, she's got the beauty to go with the talent.
> 
> I agree that it's Chris and Katharine for the crown. I'll be satisfied if either wins.


I think it's Chris and Taylor. I prefer Chris, my wife prefers Taylor. I don't think either one is a superstar, though. Katharine is ok, but I don't think she's as popular as those two. Her first song yesterday was terrible. The second song was a lot better, but I kept expecting her to stand up. And I also find it distracting when she smiles at inappropriate times.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

tlrowley said:


> Couldn't find a torrent, but it's up on the news groups, if that helps. a.b.multimedia and a.b.tv
> 
> Tracey


Don't know anything about news groups. I guess I'll have to be patient and wait until a torrent appears.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Going back and re-watching some of these performances quick, I'd have to say that there were indeed good parts in Katharine's performances... but that the performances started off really bad (on both songs) and that immediately set me against the whole thing.

On the first, she was definitely off key - and off tempo - at the beginning, recovering somewhat in the middle but switching to 'glory note' mode. The middle was better than the beginning, though.

As for the second performance, her vocal was better than I gave it credit for earlier. However, either she was off key from her backgrounds singers, or they were off key from her, with the "Woo-hoo" refrain. Together, the combination was rather bad for me... and the stage-humping was very distracting, and not only wasn't a good idea for the song, it's not a good idea at all, IMHO.

I don't think I need to moderate any more of my critiques from earlier - I still think that Paris is screechy and annoying, like Simon said; I think that Taylor has let the "schtick" overcome his singing ability at this point; and I think that Elliot is good, but so comfortably safe and rather forgettable.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> well, there's that, and the problem that 90% of the Beatles songs sound the same... a good medley could be done, but please... a Beatles theme night?
> 
> boooore - ing


Well I never thought I'd see anyone express that opinion. The last time I heard anyone say that was when older people said it when I was young. They also said they couldn't tell them apart to look at them.

The Beatles were revolutionary and there music constantly evolved. It's hard to believe they were only together as a popular group for about 6 years. They were the first to try new things with music. I can't think of another group that changed as much as they did over the years.

I still don't understand how Taylor was able to pick "something". Weren't they supposed to be doing songs that were number one on the charts this week? Has someone done a cover of Something recently and had a hit?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

BLeonard said:


> I still don't understand how Taylor was able to pick "something". Weren't they supposed to be doing songs that were number one on the charts this week? Has someone done a cover of Something recently and had a hit?


The contestants had to pick one song that was released in the year in which they were born, and another song from *any* Billboard Top 10 chart. Apparently there is some sort of compilation album on one of the Billboard charts which has 'Something' on it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> The contestants had to pick one song that was released in the year in which they were born, and another song from *any* Billboard Top 10 chart. Apparently there is some sort of compilation album on one of the Billboard charts which has 'Something' on it.


Yup... It's a Capitol Records / EMI release


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

The only thing worse than a Beatles week would be an Elvis week


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> I think Mikkel_Knight's just trying to stir things up.


Nope. I firmly dislike the Beatles. I find it bland and boring... again - that's just my opinion, YMMV, and you're entitled to as much... *shrug*

"We all live in a yellow submarine". woopie... go back there and drown to put us all out of our misery...

"She said Yah yah yah". Oh really... chances are good she was a vegatable then if that's the best she could come up with...

Again - all songs that I think are beyond dumb "dumb pop". And more of them were produced by the Beatles than any other group that has achieved their "status". Bar none.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

While the only two Beatles songs I have really dug are "A Day in the Life" and "Rocky Racoon," I do find it amusing that MK is bashing "dumb pop" in an AI thread.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I find it more interesting that he claimed the Beatles songs all sound alike then made fun of just two songs that don't sound anything alike at all.



No accounting for taste.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the Beatles, I dont get the hype. Good timing? This season of idol is, as Randy would put it, "just okay for me."


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Nope. I firmly dislike the Beatles. I find it bland and boring... again - that's just my opinion, YMMV, and you're entitled to as much... *shrug*
> 
> "We all live in a yellow submarine". woopie... go back there and drown to put us all out of our misery...
> 
> ...


You can pick lyrics from two songs by ANY artist, and they'll seem stupid. If you go deeper into the Beatles catalog, your generalization simply doesn't make sense. Here's a selection of popular Beatles songs I really like - will you tell me which ones you consider "dumb pop?"

"A Hard Day's Night"
"Help!"
"Yesterday"
"Elenor Rigby"
"Here, There and Everywhere"
"For No One"
"Norwegian Wood"
"In My Life"
"Getting Better"
"A Day In The Life"
"Blackbird"
"I Will"
"Something" (The George Harrison version - not the Taylor Hicks version  )

I would argue that none of the songs on this list really sound like others on the list, and all have very interesting lyrics and music.

Obviously you're entitled to your opinion, and I won't try to change it, but to call the Beatles catalog "dumb pop" by quoting two lyrics (one, I might add, that was SUPPOSED to be ironically dumb) is an intentional distortion to support your position.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Seeing Katharine in the cowgirl position for the entire second song made my night.


----------

